

UK Broadcaster Allegedly Hacked Rivals' Access Technology To Bankrupt Them - mootothemax
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/mar/26/news-corp-ondigital-paytv-panorama

======
datagramm
Looks like Murdoch may have been up to some pretty dark and grizzly business
with ONDigital.

